# How to get herbs suspended in soap



## cadrian99 (Jun 11, 2009)

We just made our first batch of soap.  We added herbs to our mixture, but they all stayed on the top of the soap. 
Does anyone know how to get the herbs to suspend throughout the soap?
We used 2 lbs of goat's milk M&P base.  Would it work if we used half this base and half of a suspension base?
HELP!  Best advice will be very appreciated. 
Thanks.   :idea:


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 11, 2009)

Some are heavy, some are light. Some will float, some will sink. If you add the herbs when the soap is a little cooler & stir , stir, stir untill it looks like they will stay where you put them, they should stay in place. It will take a little practice to know how cool & how thick.


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 12, 2009)

You don't need a suspension base. As Tabitha stated, wait until it cools off a bit, add them and then stir until your soap starts to thicken. You'll be able to tell when they are staying suspended and then pour into your mold. I melt my base in the micro with plastic wrap on it to keep the moisture in so when I'm stirring to get things to stay suspended, I leave the plastic wrap on as well. You don't necessarily need to stir the whole time but you definitely want to keep on top of it because one minute it may still be too thin and then the next too thick.  Hope this helps!


----------



## cadrian99 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info -- we will try this for sure.


----------

